# Starting a Planted 10G.



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi! So I recently upgraded from a 3g to a 10g. I bought an enormous piece of driftwood as the centerpiece, and looking at it now.. I think I'm going to turn it into a planted aquarium. 

I would like to know what kinds of plants are best for bettas? And which are easier to maintain, and what kinds of plants will spread easier?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Bettas are happy with any form of plant  they like to wedge themselves in and rest between the leaf nodes.

Commonly available true aquatic plants from pet stores are:

---Relatively Fast growing----
Cabomba
Water Sprite
Bacopa
Water wisteria
Elodea (Anacharis)

----Relatively Slow growing----
Anubias ( Can tie to driftwood!)
Javafern( Can tie to driftwood!)
Java moss (Can tie to driftwood!)
Four leaf clover
Cryptocoryne
Microsword
Hairgrass

-----Floaters (usually fast growing)---
Frog bit
Duckweed (usually free)
Water lettuce
Riccia (Messy when sparse, but nice when in a clump)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Plants will need lighting of the right color temperature to really thrive, make sure you have 5000k-6500k lighting to keep the plants happy


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

ao said:


> Bettas are happy with any form of plant  they like to wedge themselves in and rest between the leaf nodes.
> 
> Commonly available true aquatic plants from pet stores are:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Will surely look into this  really appreciate your help


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

Also would this be good for aquarium lighting? I'm not really sure of this stuff heh, 

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-skyaqua-led-light-20-inch.html


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry, there isn't much info on it for me to deduce it's effectiveness for plants. See if russell(RussellTheShihTzu) or aqua(Aqua Aurora) is around, they probably know which LEDs to recommend. I don't usually buy led light especially made for tanks as they can be a tad pricey.

Most likely the light will be okay for lowlight plants... I mean heck, I've grown plants successfully with orange lighting before I knew any better. lol!


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks again for your input, and yeah they are pretty up there haha. Oh man that's something I'd probably do x)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

No problem! I can't wait to see it all set up!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I personally love the Finnex Planted+ lights for my tanks. But you could get away with using the Finnex Stingray and still grow great plants. That's what Linda uses (Russell). I have more demanding plants so that's why I go for the Planted+, so if you want to stick to low-medium light plants then go for the Stingray.

Here's a fantastic place to buy it from as well. Shipping is cheap, better than Amazon: http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led-fixtures/finnex-stingray/finnex-tri-color-stingray.html


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> I personally love the Finnex Planted+ lights for my tanks. But you could get away with using the Finnex Stingray and still grow great plants. That's what Linda uses (Russell). I have more demanding plants so that's why I go for the Planted+, so if you want to stick to low-medium light plants then go for the Stingray.
> 
> Here's a fantastic place to buy it from as well. Shipping is cheap, better than Amazon: http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led-fixtures/finnex-stingray/finnex-tri-color-stingray.html


Thank you so much! This surely saves much more, I was looking at this light on amazon but was debating on the price.. haha. But I'll probably end up buying this now  thanks!!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Wow, i haven't been on these forums in a long time, but anyway. Finnex Stingray is a good choice for beginners and easy plants. Only brands i trust for LED is Finnex and BuildmyLED. I also grew plants with a 6500k CFL daylight bulb with a work light reflector.


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for your input! Yes I went along with the Finnex lighting for my 10g. Can't wait for it to come!  And welcome back to the forums hehe.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Tony!! How good to see you back! Welcome back for sure!


----------

